# Iranian Modern Archiecture



## Tyco75 (Jun 29, 2011)

nice Iranian architecture.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

sepehr complex
Name : Sepehr Residential Building
Location : Tehran , Iran 
Architects: Reza Sayadian + Sara Kalantary (TDCoffice)The dynamic continuous office

Design team: Arian Espirdonof- Hamidreza Razmaria
Presentation: Ladan Pakzad- Sepideh Barazesh- Shiva Tabar

Client: Moj group
Design/Construction date: 2009/2012

Photography: TDCoffice

Innovation and Idea:
In the compact and constrained façade of Tehran which lacks free spaces and every building surrounded by other build right next to it , the building’s façade is affected by context . with increased speed of construction in Tehran its evident that the whole city is growing vertically which results in amore compact urban space . The lineament of such city desperately requires innovation and creativity. One of the problems of the city is the superficial façade of buildings which leaves a soulless two dimensional shell.

The design is by neighboring buildings energies and deforms according to them and changes in the third dimension as well which saves the façade from the cliché that is two dimensional facades. Combining this idea with the childish nostalgia of origami came to a new dialect.

































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...309.1073741916.168420549874874&type=3&theater


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

esfahan











































































































http://chehrehtalkh.blogfa.com/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Sarvin Group Building 
Location : Tehran , Iran
Architects : Behzad Ayati , Peyman Meydani , Mani Saham

Assistant Designer : Mahboubeh Yousefikhah , Mohsen Haghparast , Parihan Rashidi ,Marzie Nabizade
Photographer : Hossein Farahani 

Client: Farhad Joulani 
Project Manager: Mehdi Karami – Hasan Asadollahi
Electrical: Vahid Safari
Mechanical: Reza Arjmandi
































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.675821412468116.1073741914.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Villa Saveh
Location : Zarandie- Saveh – Iran 
Architect :Karandgroup(Ali Shariati, Zahra Sarbandi)

Civil engineer : Reza Mirrezaie
Mechanical & electrical engineer : Ghanizade
Construction :Shamsol'va'ezin 
gross are: 450 m2
Location : Zarandie- Saveh – Iran 

























































































































































https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cont...-of-Iran/168420549874874?hc_location=timeline


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Razi Pathobiology Laboratory | 3rd Place in Khak competition in Karaj 
Location : Karaj, Iran 
Architects : Line Architecture office | Jubin Delavarian and Jalal Dadvar 

Civil engineer : Mojtaba Sameei 
Mechanical engineer : Iman Alizadeh 
Electrical engineer : Behnak Khosravi fard 
Area : 1500 sqm.








































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.673563496027241.1073741911.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

name : Khorsand Office Block
Location : Tehran, Iran

Adress : No.16, Khorsand St, Vali-Asr St, Between Mellat Park and Parkway, Tehran, Iran

Type of Project : office block

Architects : 
Mr. Reza Eilkhani 
Mr. Sohail Qandili
Mr. Alireza Sherafati
Mrs.Pantea Eslami
Mrs.Nashid Nabian

Rewards : The Khorsand office building won the second place of Public Buildings in Me'mar Award 2009.

website : www.arsh-studio.com

























































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.178072548909674.51882.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Villa Asara
Location: Karaj , Iran
Architect: Jafar Lotfolahi

Collaborators:Asghar Ahmadpour,Abdolah qolami
Client: Moharam Ahmadi
Structural engineer: Mohamad ebrahimi, Jafar Lotfolahi
Mechanical: Asghar sadati
Electrical: Mohamad farmand
Completed: 2013
Area: 295m2

> ویلا آسارا در کرج با بیش از 5 متر جلو آمدگی در سازه

































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.661248527258738.1073741896.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## *ABR* (Mar 2, 2013)

esfahan


----------



## *ABR* (Mar 2, 2013)

Mellat Park Cineplex / Fluid Motion Architects


























http://www.archdaily.com/115928/mellat-park-cineplex-fluid-motion-architects/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

A building in Corner 
Architects : Ali Dehghani , Ali Soltani , Atefeh Karbaschi 
status : 3rd place in memar award , section of public building








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51996.168420549874874&type=1&relevant_count=1
NAHID OFFICE BUILDING
LOCATION : ABBASABAD ST. – TEHRAN – IRAN
COMPLETED IN : 2013
ARCHITECT : MODAAM ARCHITECTS ( Sanaz Ghaemmaghami & Mojtaba Zaheri )
PROJECT MANAGER : AMIR SADREDINI
PHOTOGRAPHER : ALIREZA BEHPOUR
AREA : 800 sqm

































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.701443003239290.1073741928.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Grandmother’s House
Location : Isfahan - Iran 
Architects : Ali Bemanian, Sara Bemanian

Status : Finalist in residential group of “Memar Award” 2012 
photographer : Farshid Nasrabadi

Source of information and photos : 
FB Page > Azar Architectural Photography

































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.584143554969236.1073741857.168420549874874&type=3


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : A Residential Complex in Zafaraniyeh 
Location : Tehran , Iran 
Architect : Line Architecture Office | Jalal Dadvar & Jubin Delavarian

Civil engineer : Mojtaba Samiee 
Project Executive : Iman Razi
Date : 2012 
Area : 1600 sqm
Customer : Iman Razi 









































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.664897040227220.1073741899.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Genome Building
Location : Shiraz - Iran
Architect : Alireza Emtiaz
ساختمان ژنوم در شیراز - مهندس معمار علیرضا امتیاز

عکاس : علیرضا غیبی



























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.707092642674326.1073741930.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Freshte Commerical Office building
Location : Tehran - Iran

For some technical problems in constructing of cone , Architect changed its form .

















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.178715958845333.52217.168420549874874&type=1

Name : Asef Administrative Complex | Office building
Location : Tehran , Iran 
Architect : Boozhgan Architecture Office | Hamed Badri Ahmadi 
Design Team : Shiva Honarvar , Nasim Mohammadi 









































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.684846798232244.1073741918.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name : Villa in Bagh-e-Gol st.
Location : Lavasan – Iran 
Architect : Amir Hossein Tabrizi

Project manager : Hamed Daraei 
Civil engineer : Reza Saebi 
Construction : Hamed Daraei and Nima Ghabachi 
Construction association : Sadegh Farahani and Ebrahim Alee 

Mechanical engineer : Arash Majabi 
Modeling : Raheleh Shojaa , Sara Azimi and Narghes Sharifi 

now this is proper


Name : Villa in Bagh-e-Gol st.
Location : Lavasan – Iran 
Architect : Amir Hossein Tabrizi

Project manager : Hamed Daraei 
Civil engineer : Reza Saebi 
Construction : Hamed Daraei and Nima Ghabachi 
Construction association : Sadegh Farahani and Ebrahim Alee 

Mechanical engineer : Arash Majabi 
Modeling : Raheleh Shojaa , Sara Azimi and Narghes Sharifi 









































































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.640090832707841.1073741885.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

Name: House No.11
Location: Karaj-Iran
Architect: Hossein namazi


























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.697035453680045.1073741924.168420549874874&type=1


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

*ABR* said:


> A great office project in Mashhad
> Name: Neshan Office Building
> 
> Location: Mashhad, Iran
> ...


...-


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

خانه شماره 7
معمار: دفتر معماری آینه
موقعیت: نجف*آباد، اصفهان، ایران 
تاریخ: 1391
مساحت: 552 مترمربع
وضعیت: ساخته*شده
کارفرما: مهدی صالحی، الهه ابراهیم
تیم پروژه: علی دهقانی، علی سلطانی، عاطفه کرباسی
جوایز: رتبه اول گروه مسکونی جایزه معمار 1391

100% traditional layout, even many traditional materials, but with a modern twist


























































from 
https://instagram.com/memarmagazine/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

hey dude said:


> Bampoosh roofing co.
> 
> Tehran - Shemshak
> 
> ...


----


----------

